# ID these frogs?



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Can you help me to id these frogs? I bought them because they looked undernourished. I was told that they were adults.


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

Dendropsophus leucophyllatus, the clown tree frog.

It does look very emaciated, are they captive bred or wild caught?


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

I really do not know. There were several of them at the vendor and all were in this shape. I got them about two weeks ago and have been keeping FF in their tank. One of the two is active when disturbed. The other is only active at night. Do you have any suggestions on how I can "fatten" them up?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They look about average for wild caught imports. They are thin, but I wouldn't call them emaciated. I would strongly suggest getting a fecal done on them and offering them a larger food item than fruit flies. I would suggest trying bean beetles and/or small crickets. 

Ed


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Look like Hyla Leuco's as well. These guys definitely need bigger food, like Ed said, to pull out of their little funk.


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

Whoops! I guess he isn't as skinny as I initially thought. I guess I'm just used to seeing my fat little buggers  A fecal would help confirm that they don't have any parasites, and they could use definitely some crickets or field plankton!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you are getting fecals done on the frogs, then you may not want to use field plankton unless you wait on the fecals. Wild insects are prime sources of some parasites like coccidia... 

Ed


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

I introduced 4 or 5 small crickets. Going on the rule no bigger than "between the eyes". I haven't really been able to identify "fecal samples" on them yet, too much look alike sphagnum moss.


----------

